# I just bought a new truck!!!



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

My 96 Toyota Tacoma is starting to show its age so I figured its upgrade time!! I researched for almost 6 month's and went back and forth quite a few times on quite a few models but I finally settled on what I wanted. I drove home a brand new black 2011 Dodge Ram 1500 Sport QuadCab last night!  I absolutely love it and its really hard to be at work right now thinking about it sitting outside.. lol. I was like a little kid at Xmas this morning. When I woke up one of the first things I did was go to the front window and peek out the curtains at it sitting in my driveway.. haha! This is my first new vehicle so I'm really excited and had to share!!!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats on a very nice truck !! yep you will be parking that so you can see it ....Lucky you


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

oh and this tread is usless with out pictures LOL....we wanna see !!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing. Pictures, everyone here loves 'em. Getting a brand new vehicle is a great day. I loved picking up my Lancer brand new. Something about knowing you have put pretty much every KM on it that is satisfying


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

soooooooo...... is your tacoma for sale? whats the specs on it??  I dont know if you noticed when you came by to pick up plants.. but we have 8 vehicles in the yard and driveway...  what's one more? lol


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

great choice on the upgrade


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

yes dodge rams are nice only other truck i would choose is a f150. does urs have the built in goodies like the gps . i dont know if dodge has anything like onstar . my brother got a ram is so nice has heated steering wheel and seats and mirrors all comes on when he doea the comand start i love dodges .


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice congrats


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I love my dodge as well. Great trucks to drive!


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

I've been on a brand new Coast Mountain bus back in September on the way to work... somehow it doesn't seem to have the same exhilaration when I experience that "New Car/bus" smell.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> oh and this tread is usless with out pictures LOL....we wanna see !!


Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

NICE Truck!!!!!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

it needs more dents and scratches!!!


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm ultra paranoid driving it around town right now with all the snow on the ground lol!!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

we had a guy join our 4x4 club this summer and he brought his brand new f150... and it was only a month old and it got initiated when we went up 2 sisters near Wells.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Ohh.. btw yes the Tacoma is for sale. Funny thing is that I already had four people asking about it before I even bought my new truck. They asked what I wanted for it and I said I had no idea what is was worth yet. So I tried to look online for comps and there's not many out there for sale. No one sells them lol. 

So what would you say is fair value for a '96 Tacoma V6 4x4 ExtraCab /w 168k kms, power doors/windows, cruise, sunroof, sliding rear window, boxliner, brand new tires with 8k on them. Mechanically its solid, body has one rust spot and a few minor scratches and dings. Never been in an accident, regular services.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I'll tell you where to post that if you want to sell it.... I can post it for you for sale on the forums at Home Page if you want. I can put up a request for what its worth, and see what sort of replies I get back. Then I can relay that to you and see what you think.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Sure, that'd be great!


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Oooo....nice, I bet it has a great heater.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I posted it up for you. feel free to view the thread... North Caribou Offroad Adventurers Society • View topic - '96 Tacoma!!!


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Katie... I'll follow that thread. 

Now to start researching winter tires... lol


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Another good forum to post it to is www.bc4x4.com


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Agreed Acipenser, But the NCOAS website is local to Rayne.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Rayne, I had a guy said he'd take it for 3 grand if you are patient with selling it to him.. he needs to come up with the $.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Katie. That's pretty much lower than black book value though so I think I'll keep trying.

AutoTrader has come up with some price-points that were closer to what I believe it's worth.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Yeah he doesnt have a lot of cash right now... was off on medical leave for almost 2 years and is almost back at work full time.


----------

